# Can you de-worm and de-flea at the same time?



## Farjana Jannat

Hi everyone!

Some say to wait 2 weeks for each treatment and some say 48 hours- I am confused. What do you do for your cat? 

P.S. I have Frontline plus spot on for fleas/ticks and dronspot spot on for worming.


----------



## chillminx

I never give wormers and flea treatments at the same time, because I don't want to subject my cats to such a big dose of chemicals all at once.

I give flea preventative treatments at the start of every month. Worm treatments do not need giving once a month; every 3 months is fine. I give those mid month (so as you say, it would be 2 weeks from the last flea treatment)

Yes, Dronspot spot-on kills all types of worms that infect cats.


----------



## Etienne

Yes you can. I get them through my vet so not sure if you can buy outside. They come in small pipettes and are placed on the back of the neck and is absorbed into the skin


----------



## chillminx

Etienne said:


> Yes you can. I get them through my vet so not sure if you can buy outside. They come in small pipettes and are placed on the back of the neck and is absorbed into the skin


I haven't heard of a spot on that kills fleas, ticks, lice, and all types of worms. Can you give me the name of it please? Thanks


----------



## Soozi

Broadline is supposed to do the lot including tape worm. I’m not sure how effective it is in the UK but not had any problems with it here in Spain. That is to say I have used it on 3 cats and none have been infected with fleas or worms.


----------



## chillminx

Soozi said:


> Broadline is supposed to do the lot including tape worm. I'm not sure how effective it is in the UK but not had any problems with it here in Spain. That is to say I have used it on 3 cats and none have been infected with fleas or worms.


Thanx Sooz, I'd forgotten about Broadline.  I had an idea it contains Fipronil ? (which is no longer effective in some parts of the UK)


----------



## Arny

I use advantage for fleas as ones containing fipronil such as frontline plus and broadline don't seem to work in my area.

I don't give any treatments at the same time purely as if they have a reaction you don't know which it was to. I also don't give flea or wormer on a regular basis so don't have a strict regime on the timescale between giving flea or wormer, just not within days of each other.


----------



## Etienne

chillminx said:


> I haven't heard of a spot on that kills fleas, ticks, lice, and all types of worms. Can you give me the name of it please? Thanks


Prinovox 4 and 8 Kg sizes. It will not be effective with tape worm so our vet gives my cats a tablet when their vaccinations and 6 monthly check up are due.


----------

